# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تكلفة طباعة كتاب في مصر

## محب الهدى

السلام عليكم أخواني في الله
يا ريت الأخوة يفيدونا في موضوع طباعة كتاب في مصر

 مواصفاته

غلاف سميك
بالحجم العادي: 17*24
الصفحات: 192
النسخ: 1000
الورق: 70 جرام

كم تكون التكلفة تقريبا 

وما هي افضل وارخص المطابع لو وجد بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

لم تدفع وبالامكان ان يدفع لك ؟
( عين تغمز )

----------


## محب الهدى

> لم تدفع وبالامكان ان يدفع لك ؟
> 
> 
> ( عين تغمز )


جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك

ولكن ما فهمت؟؟؟

علمنا علمك الله

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

قرابة 3600ج

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

يقال أن الدار والعهدة على الراوي تشتري منك حقوق الطبعة الاولى او طبعتين او ثلاث او حقوق الكتاب كاملة بحسب قيمة الكتاب من حيث المحتوى والكاتب من حيث ثقل الاسم طبعا فتدفع لك القيمة مقدمة على هيئة ( ريح دماغك ) كما يقال في مصر 
أو اطبعه انت وابحث عمن يطالب لك بمستحقاتك المالية من النشر والتوزيع فيما بعد

----------


## محب الهدى

> قرابة 3600ج


 \جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام ولكن لو تكون 500 نسخة فقط 
وطباعة مستر كم تكون التكلفة ؟

----------


## محب الهدى

> يقال أن الدار والعهدة على الراوي تشتري منك حقوق الطبعة الاولى او طبعتين او ثلاث او حقوق الكتاب كاملة بحسب قيمة الكتاب من حيث المحتوى والكاتب من حيث ثقل الاسم طبعا فتدفع لك القيمة مقدمة على هيئة ( ريح دماغك ) كما يقال في مصر 
> أو اطبعه انت وابحث عمن يطالب لك بمستحقاتك المالية من النشر والتوزيع فيما بعد




جزيت خيرا على التوضيح

وحقيقة مسألة المكتابات والطباعة اصبحت مشكلة خاصة عندما تطبع على حسابك وتوزع

وانا كنت عاوز حل لهذه المشكلة؟

بالاضافة لمعرفة التكلفة لطبع 500 نسخة فقط بدل 1000 بنفس المواصفات السابقة؟

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

يرفع

----------

